# All about Australia!



## BSD (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi guys.

Anyone would love to see pictures of Australia? Let it run here 

City of Gold Coast-Tweed (QLD-NSW), with population of 701,340 for 2011 census.










City of Brisbane-Ipswich-Logan (QLD), with population of 2,102,450 for 2011 census.










City of Perth-Mandurah-Fremantle-City Beach (WA), with population of 1,802,777 in 2011 census.










City of Melbourne-Geelong-Frankston (VIC), with population of 4,012,908 in 2011 census.










City of Canberra-Queanbyan (ACT), with population of 450,177 in 2011 census.










City of Sydney-Penrith-North Shore (NSW), with population of 4,900,723 in 2011 census.










City of Townsville-Thuringowa-North Shore (QLD), with population of 201,450.


----------



## BSD (Apr 20, 2008)

City of Adelaide-Gawler (SA), with population of 1,310,882 in 2011 census.










City of Darwin-Palmerston (NT), with population of 145,320 in 2011 census.










City of Hobart-Port Arthur (TAS), with population of 315,650 in 2011 census.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

got sauce for dem pics?


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

^^ was bout to say lol


----------



## Arreis (Sep 13, 2011)

That's a nice selection of images BSD. Well done.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well done BSD, you've really outdone your self.


----------



## Burden (Feb 18, 2008)

Since when did Hobart have a population of 315,000? Think ya mean 215,000 bhud


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Also since when was it Melbourne-Frankston-Geelong?

What city is that???


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

The City of sydney-bangstown-lakemba-wileypark-penriff-NSW somehow gained 500,000 people


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## BSD (Apr 20, 2008)

Any *mods *can you delete all above stupid and arrogant posts. 

Thank you.


----------



## Burden (Feb 18, 2008)

BSD said:


> Any *mods *can you delete all above stupid and arrogant posts.
> 
> Thank you.


Well no, you just cant post a thread with non factual information relating to population/city titles and expect posts to be deleted because you get queried on it?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent photo selection from Australia...kay:


----------



## BSD (Apr 20, 2008)

Linguine said:


> magnificent photo selection from Australia...kay:


Thank you.

This is another shot of Townsville from this afternoon.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Is that Townsville-Condon-Annadale-Wulguru-Bohle?


----------



## Timothy (Mar 5, 2007)

^^
Hahahaha


----------



## Jesse24 (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually it's Townsville -Aitkenvale - Annandale - Belgian Gardens - Bohle- Bohle Plains - Castle Hill- Cluden - Condon - Cranbrook - Currajong - Douglas - Garbutt - Gulliver - Heatley - West End


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Come on guys, please leave him alone and work together to make this thread a successful one in this forum, thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

This is exactly what Ozscrapers is like .... my dick is bigger than yours, my Aunty is fatter than yours. They are like a bunch of old women with wet knickers - pathetic really. Just look at the tags (@ Mods ... keep your fingers on the pulse ... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=979820) ... the Australian rot has now encroached into what was a lovely forum.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Because BSD makes embarrassing threads with made up statistics (and city names) and pictures without so much as attempting to supply a source.

Pretty hard to take such a thread seriously


----------



## BSD (Apr 20, 2008)

If you don't like the paradigm. Why not ignore it?

Let other people see the photos. You are embarrassing other people. Not me. It making me disappointed for my Australians trolling and attacking me on the forums.... 

MODS please clean up the thread like I said, so it helps the international forumers to see the photos.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Dude I post photos daily. I'm all for people seeing photos, just give credit to the damn photographer who took the photo! It isn't that hard!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ok guys, I'm going to close this thread and open another thread about Australia, stay tuned!


----------

